# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  medizinstudium in cluj napoca

## MrMoIIn

Heyy an alle  :Smilie:  ..

Also ich studiere grad in wien pharmazie und habe mich entschieden den ems-test in juli zu machen.. wenn ich den test nicht bestehen kann, hab ich nachgedacht, in rumnien medizin zu studieren und da bin ich auf cluj-napoca gestoen.. ich hab mir etwas information aus alten eintrgen geholt, nur bin ich grad in dem ganzen informationenberschuss versunken...

ich wrde mich gerne fr den WS 11/12 anmelden. es soll keinen aufnahmetest geben und pro semester 2500  kosten. ich finde die summe nicht viel fr ein auslandsstudium wenn man es mit dem medizinstudium in budapest vergleicht. in cluj kme das studium auf englisch in frage.

ich habe mir den infozettel auf der homepage von der universitt durchgelesen. soweit ich verstanden habe hab ich bis ungefhr ende juli zeit.

kann mir jemand informationen geben, welche unterlagen ich fr eine erfolgreiche anmeldung bentige und auf welche fristen ich achten soll ?? Ich muss alles auf englisch bersetzen lassen weiss ich..

ich freue mich auf eure antworten und wrde sehr dankbar sein auf hilfreiche kommentare  :Smilie: 

l.g. Berni

----------


## Lilay90

Hey!

Ich bin auch stark am berlegen, nach Rumnien zu gehen - denn ich teile auch dein Problem: Abi von 2,4 - keine Chance in Deutschland.

Ich habe eine Organisation gefunden, die dir bei allem hilft (www.studieremedizin.de).
Sie helfen dir bei der Bewerbung, kmmern sich ums Visa, bersetzen die ntigen Unterlagen und sind auch bei der Wohnungssuche behilflich. Wenn du flieend rumnisch sprichst, dann brauchst du das sicher nicht, aber sonst ist es vielleicht gar nicht so verkehrt. ;) Bis 31. Mai kannst du dich bei denen Bewerben. Ansonsten bis Juni in Cluj direkt
Allerdings berechnen die auch erstmal 200 Euro, selbst wenn du doch nicht in Cluj genommen wirst.

Cluj scheint so auch recht hbsch zu sein, hat wohl auch ein brauchbares Nachtleben...

Ich wollte auch am EMS teilnehmen, den TMS hab ich schon hinter mir, doch knapp 12.000 Bewerber - das ist natrlich ein wenig abschreckend...

Liebe Gre
Laura

----------


## kumar2009

Bevor ihr Agenturen, wie die oben genannte das Geld in den Rachen schiebt*berweist es doch mir*.. 
Sprecht mit eurem LPA, ob das Program der Uni berhaupt anerkannt wird!

Druckt, dazu das Program der Uni aus, und schickt es bei mit einer Begleitanfrage zum LPA, BEVOR IHR EUCH EINSCHREIBT!!!

Es gibt, zahllose andere Programe, die alle trausendmal geiler sind als Ungarn, etc.. z.B. in Polen(nur einige Unis), bei wesentlich besser  Betreuung, und Ausstattung. 
Ungarn/Cluj, war toll vielleicht vor 10 Jahren, aber jetzt ist es nur noch derbe Profitcompany. 

Siehe,  Mglichkeiten in New Zealand, Sdafrika, Indien usw... Kostet alles, aber alles wesentlich besser als Ungarn/Cluj.



Ansonsten, knnt ihr mir auch das Geld berweisen, und ich helfe euch bei der Unibewerbung.

----------

